# Can Voice Control Change HDMI inputs like Fire Sticks?



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

With my Fire TVs and Fire Sticks I can easily tell Alexa to change inputs by saying "HDMI 1". This does not appear to work with the TiVo Stream 4K. It may be why there is an input button.
Only problem with that is some TVs take a long time to change inputs without being able to select the TV's enter button on another remote.

Along the same lines of thought, with the Fire Stick, if I press the home button, it automatically changes to the HDMI input it is connected to. This also does not appear to work with the TiVo Stream 4K.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

It would require HDMI CEC commands and stuff to work properly on the device. Since the Stream 4K remote uses IR for the Input button, it's not currently possible + HDMI CEC on the Stream is a bit screwed up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have the little IR blaster thing for the Fire TV? 

You can accomplish the same basic thing using a Harmon Hub, but it's an expensive way to do it.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

ptcfast2 said:


> It would require HDMI CEC commands and stuff to work properly on the device. Since the Stream 4K remote uses IR for the Input button, it's not currently possible + HDMI CEC on the Stream is a bit screwed up.


I have HDMI CEC turned off on my TVs. The problem appears to be that the TiVo Stream 4K only tries to search shows instead of trying to operate the hardware. I can see the search field come up trying to find shows.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Do you have the little IR blaster thing for the Fire TV? You can accomplish the same basic thing using a Harmon Hub, but it's an expensive way to do it.


I don't recall ever getting an IR blaster, but in my case, I have two Fire TVs, and one Fire TV Stick. All three of these devices will change inputs by voice. There is even a setting to "Change which input we switch to on your TV for watching Fire TV" under Settings> Manage Equipment> Fire TV. This is on my Fire TV 4K Stick.


----------

